# Zackary Blue British Shorthair 3 years old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*HOME FOUND!*

We at Animal Lifeline UK helped to secure rescue placement Login • Animal Lifeline UK and helped to transport him to rescue Login • Animal Lifeline UK

Zackary Blue British Shorthair 3 years old ( ex stud boy so will need to be a only cat)
He's a lovely big cat , very affectionate. Neutered/microchipped/Vaccinated










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing them

Please say you heard about them from the Animal lifeline UK Team

http://www.forum.animallifelineuk.org/viewtopic.php?f=604&t=26222


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm not surprised he is stunning!!!!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Well done! He is a handsome boy.


----------

